# Rancilio Epoca 2GR problems



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello,

Recently i have bought Rancilio Epoca 2GR and renovate it. Right now im using it at home, but struggling with 2 things.

1. I have streams from shower instead of drops, changing shower to IMS RA 200 IC,didnt helped much, i tried different screw torque, cleaning, but result as shown here:

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVf8b2qIUmAE2O5W6Pm7xOyUQbyaRdr_6

2. Last thing that comes to my mind is water temperature. I found in manual that water pressure (in main boiler - so i assume thats also a temperaturr) can be regulated by keeping E pressed while turning it on - it doesnt work. I found oout that there should be some jumpers on mainboard - but i have different pcb than in manual

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1101698/Rancilio-Epoca-2gr-E.html?page=88#manual

Does anyone know where i can find manual dedicated for this pcb? Or maybe in this model i cant regulate pressure/temperature


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The flow from the group looks totally normal to me.

I thought the epoca was pressurestat regulated although there could be a few versions knocking about. If this is the case you would need to adjust the pstat with a screwdriver rather than button presses changing the temp.

If you post a picture top down with case off we can likely point you in the direction of the stat.

All that said, it f the needle is in the green when it is up to temp there is no need.


----------



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Some photos from renovation, if you need something else just tell me what 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/7BjkhMjkyArZQL8H7

About the shower.. this looks more normal


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Ahh I can see a temp sensor.

Some Rancilio machines are adjusted by button presses, some by a screw head on the PCB and others as you say by jumpers on the main PCB. I wouldn't get too caught up in it f your only concern is the flow pattern from the group in my opinion it is completely normal.


----------



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Ahh I can see a temp sensor.
> 
> Some Rancilio machines are adjusted by button presses, some by a screw head on the PCB and others as you say by jumpers on the main PCB. I wouldn't get too caught up in it f your only concern is the flow pattern from the group in my opinion it is completely normal.


 As shown on photos, ive added insulation to boiler. Right now when machine is heated up im getting alot of steam together with water and flush doesnt help too much. Anyway, even this is fine, i still would like to play with pressure/temp for different types of coffees


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Shoot an email to Rancilio I'd say. They are pretty helpful.


----------



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

You were right, they point me to local dealer, and he helped me to find it.

15 year old machine and i still was able to get support, just wow. Rancilio you're doing it right.


----------

